# Who Do I Contact?



## NyborFarm (Jun 12, 2007)

Im still getting more info, but there might be about 10 minis that need to be rescued in the VT/NH area. As soon as I find out more information about this I will contanct someone. Im just not sure who in my area I would contanct. Any help is greatly appreactiated. I will let update when I have more info.

~Megan


----------



## Gini (Jun 12, 2007)

NyborFarm said:


> Im still getting more info, but there might be about 10 minis that need to be rescued in the VT/NH area. As soon as I find out more information about this I will contanct someone. Im just not sure who in my area I would contanct. Any help is greatly appreactiated. I will let update when I have more info.
> 
> ~Megan


Megan..

Jess Freer would be the contact. Please call him as he is over the SC's

(903)784-3171 his e-mail addy is: [email protected]


----------



## debjs (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi, I am located in Mass. if I can be of any help. I am an approved foster mom...just haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## SilverDollar (Jul 4, 2007)

Whatever happened with this situation? Just curious.


----------



## debjs (Jul 4, 2007)

I haven't heard anymore on it since the first post. Just thought I'd let her know I may be able to help if anything becomes of it.


----------

